# [Off Topic] Disco Duro

## deovex

Hola, ya no hay mas espacio para almacenar mis datos en mi disco duro, esta semana me voy a comprar un disco duro de 1 TeraByte, pero no se cual voy a comprar un disco duro interno o externo. Lo voy a usar principalmente para almacenar mis datos nada mas.

Tengo un disco duro de 250 GB que lo uso en base Gentoo y guardo informaciones en /home (200 GB) y una vez que este lleno, se los voy a pasar a otro disco duro nuevo de 1 TB. Cual de los dos me recomiendan Interno o Externo.

Saludos !

----------

## i92guboj

Es una pregunta un tanto extraña. 

Si no necesitas portabilidad ni vas a mover el disco duro del sitio en que lo instales lo más lógico sería comprar un disco interno e instalarlo en la carcasa de tu ordenador, a no ser que no dispongas de sitio para instalarlo, o que no te queden puertos SATA/IDE libres, o que tu fuente de alimentación no tenga cabida para más dispositivos.

En cualquier caso, las carcasas de disco externo por USB se venden por separado. Es decir, que si comprar un disco para instalarlo dentro y luego por cualquier razón decides que prefieres tenerlo fuera siempre puedes comprar una carcasa externa, desinstalar el disco de tu PC y montarlo en dicha carcasa externa sin problema alguno. Tanto para montar dentro como fuera tienes que asegurarte de que el disco sea del tipo correcto para el tipo de interfaz de que dispongas, usualmente IDE/ATA o SATA. Las placas modernas normalmente vienen con interfaz SATA, y cada día es más difícil (y más caro) encontrar discos con interfaz IDE.

----------

## agdg

Haz cuentas: 

 + USB ~40MB/s

 + SATA ~100MB/s

Algo interno, a ser posbile por SATAII; nada te dará una tasa de transferencia similar.

----------

## deovex

Gracias i92guboj. No sabia que existe una carcasa por separado, gracias por ese dato.

Lo que estaba pensando es guardar mis Fotos y Películas al disco nuevo, yo creo que el disco duro externo es mucho mas seguro que el disco interno por que después de guardar mis datos al disco y luego apago el disco externo. Una vez tenía un disco duro interno de 160 GB y tenia informaciones almacenadas ahí y de repente ya no funciona mas, pero por suerte que no tenia cosas importantes ahí, je.

Saludos!

----------

## i92guboj

 *agdg wrote:*   

> Haz cuentas: 
> 
>  + USB ~40MB/s
> 
>  + SATA ~100MB/s

 

En mi experiencia ambas cifras son más bajas en el mundo real, aunque por supuesto SATA es siempre más rápido que USB. De todas formas todo esto es relativo. Una unidad que se va a usar principalmente para respaldos o almacén de datos no requiere grandes velocidades, sino grandes capacidades y una mayor seguridad. Una unidad externa es más segura en varios sentidos:

cuando no se use se puede desconectar de la red eléctrica, que es uno de los mayores enemigos de los discos duros

tiene un desgaste ligeramente menor, ya que encender el equipo no implica encender la unidad

se puede guardar en lugar seguro cuando no esté sirviendo, aunque ésto también puede jugar en tu contra si no eres ordenado y la unidad está siempre recibiendo golpes

el hecho de conectar la unidad solo cuando es necesario elimina gran parte de los riesgos de factor humano, como un rm -rf en el lugar equivocado, etc.

 *deovex wrote:*   

> Gracias i92guboj. No sabia que existe una carcasa por separado, gracias por ese dato.

 

Existen también adaptadores externos, más sencillos para aquellos que prefieren conectar y desconectar discos duros de forma sencilla sin tanto trasto inútil de por medio, como este:

http://www.pcdigital.com.mx/adaptador-sataide-externo-sabrent-usbdsc5-p-4273.html

 *Quote:*   

> Lo que estaba pensando es guardar mis Fotos y Películas al disco nuevo, yo creo que el disco duro externo es mucho mas seguro que el disco interno por que después de guardar mis datos al disco y luego apago el disco externo. Una vez tenía un disco duro interno de 160 GB y tenia informaciones almacenadas ahí y de repente ya no funciona mas, pero por suerte que no tenia cosas importantes ahí, je.
> 
> Saludos!

 

Yo soy de la misma opinión. En cuanto a lo demás, un disco duro rara vez falla de forma crítica de buenas a primeras. Normalmente avisa, por eso es bueno ejecutar siempre smartd y usar algún tipo de software adecuado para monitorizar el estado de tus discos duros. En cualquier caso, reitero como siempre que ninguna norma de seguridad ni de prevención puede sustituir a una buena política de copias de seguridad. Todo depende de cuanto valores tus datos...

----------

## agdg

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> En mi experiencia ambas cifras son más bajas en el mundo real, aunque por supuesto SATA es siempre más rápido que USB. De todas formas todo esto es relativo.

 

Entonces, o mis HDD son muy buenos, o los tuyos muy malos  :Razz: 

La tasa de lectura de un HDD actual es raro que baje de los 100MB. La tasa de escritura es más baja; y obviamente no es lo mismo transferir un fichero de 1GB que un millón de ficheros de 1KB. Pero los HDD es raro que bajen de los 100MB/s en lectura en condiciones normales; y como ya has dicho por SATA te dará "el máximo" mientras que el USB siempre será más lento.

En cualquier caso la velocidad de escritura de los HDD actuales tampoco esta nada mal. Ahora mismo esto resincronizando un RAID5 (3x1.5TB), con un nuevo disco, Y tengo una tasa de escritura de casi 70MB/s, la verdad no me esperaba que fuese tan rápido. En apenas 6 horas todos los discos estarán de nuevo sincronizados.

```
Every 2,0s: cat /proc/mdstat                            Mon Sep 20 16:48:31 2010

Personalities : [raid6] [raid5] [raid4]

md0 : active raid5 sdb[1] sda[0] sdc[3]

      2930272256 blocks super 1.2 level 5, 512k chunk, algorithm 2 [3/2] [U_U]

      [>....................]  recovery =  4.2% (62279552/1465136128) finish=329

.6min speed=70933K/sec

unused devices: <none>

```

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  Una unidad que se va a usar principalmente para respaldos o almacén de datos no requiere grandes velocidades, sino grandes capacidades y una mayor seguridad. Una unidad externa es más segura en varios sentidos:
> 
> cuando no se use se puede desconectar de la red eléctrica, que es uno de los mayores enemigos de los discos duros
> 
> tiene un desgaste ligeramente menor, ya que encender el equipo no implica encender la unidad
> ...

 

Como bien dices la velocidad pasa a segundo plano, en este caso, pero tampoco la sacrifiquemos. Respecto a los desgastes, al final los HDD por usb siempre están encendidos. Mientras que un HDD interno "de datos" (no se accede con frecuencia), siempre esta suspendido (en condiciones normales). Y cuando se precisa el PC se encarga de ponerlo en marcha. 

Respecto a la alimentación, segura que te fías más de tu fuente de alimentación que la del cacharro usb. Aunque es cierto que ya son muchos los que usan SAI, con un SAI este punto no tiene sentido.

¿Que sitio hay mas seguro que el interior de tu PC? Es cierto que estará calentito, pero seamos francos ¿cuantos HDD hemos perdido? (No cuentan los HDD muertos de viejo). Eso me recuerda que aqui tengo un HDD con bastantes años y aun funciona sin problemas, aunque según los datos SMART hay 5 sectores defectuosos. Habrá que hacer una copia de seguridad de los datos :_)

Si creemos que podemos borrar accidentalmente el disco, lo ponemos en fstab como con la opción ro y listo. Cuando queramos escribir, lo remontamos con la opción rw.

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Yo soy de la misma opinión. En cuanto a lo demás, un disco duro rara vez falla de forma crítica de buenas a primeras. Normalmente avisa, por eso es bueno ejecutar siempre smartd y usar algún tipo de software adecuado para monitorizar el estado de tus discos duros. En cualquier caso, reitero como siempre que ninguna norma de seguridad ni de prevención puede sustituir a una buena política de copias de seguridad. Todo depende de cuanto valores tus datos...

 

Mejor consejo, imposible. Es recomendable consultar de vez en cuando los datos SMART. Para ello puedes usar cualquier herramienta gráfica, o bien recurrir a la consola (udisks)

```
[agd@agd-desktop ~]$ udisks --show-info /dev/sdd

.......

bla bla bla

........

  ATA SMART:                 Updated at lun 20 sep 2010 16:23:31 CEST

      overall assessment:      Disk has a few bad sectors

===============================================================================

 Attribute       Current|Worst|Threshold  Status   Value       Type     Updates

===============================================================================

 raw-read-error-rate          48| 45|  6   good    65461447    Pre-fail Online 

 spin-up-time                 97| 96|  0    n/a    0           Pre-fail Online 

 start-stop-count             95| 95| 20   good    5422        Old-age  Online 

 reallocated-sector-count    100|100| 36   good    5 sectors   Pre-fail Online 

 seek-error-rate              72| 60| 30   good    15653235    Pre-fail Online 

 power-on-hours               58| 58|  0    n/a    1542,2 days Old-age  Online 

 spin-retry-count            100|100| 97   good    0           Pre-fail Online 

 power-cycle-count           100|100| 20   good    330         Old-age  Online 

 temperature-celsius-2        48| 63|  0    n/a    48C / 118F  Old-age  Online 

 hardware-ecc-recovered       48| 45|  0    n/a    65461447    Old-age  Online 

 current-pending-sector      100|100|  0    n/a    0 sectors   Old-age  Online 

 offline-uncorrectable       100|100|  0    n/a    0 sectors   Old-age  Offline

 udma-crc-error-count        200|200|  0    n/a    0           Old-age  Online 

 multi-zone-error-rate       100|253|  0    n/a    0           Old-age  Offline

 ta-increase-count            99|252|  0    n/a    1           Old-age  Online 
```

Aquí tiene un disco que aun funciona, pero tienes algunos fallos; lo que significa que tal vez dentro de cinco años siga funcionando o tal vez dentro de uno deje de funcionar.

----------

## i92guboj

 *agdg wrote:*   

> Como bien dices la velocidad pasa a segundo plano, en este caso, pero tampoco la sacrifiquemos. Respecto a los desgastes, al final los HDD por usb siempre están encendidos.

 

Todo depende de los hábitos. Está claro que para una persona desorganizada y desordenada un disco externo no es la opción más segura. Tampoco lo es si tu gato tiene la costumbre de pasearse con encima de la mesa donde dejas dicho disco, o si tienes la costumbre de dejar la taza de café sobre el escritorio.

 *Quote:*   

> Mientras que un HDD interno "de datos" (no se accede con frecuencia), siempre esta suspendido (en condiciones normales). Y cuando se precisa el PC se encarga de ponerlo en marcha. 

 

Eso es cierto, pero también se puede suspender un disco USB (la información la tienes en Documentation/usb/power-management.txt, en las fuentes de tu kernel). Por contra, un disco interno se enciende siempre (al margen de que a los cinco minutos entre en suspensión), aunque no se vaya a usar. Uno externo no. Aquí influye -como dije antes- el tipo de usuario y sus capacidades de orden y organización. 

Por otra parte está el software: los escritorios modernos tienen una cierta tendencia a indexar cosas en segundo plano a no ser que se sea muy cuidadoso, lo cual interfiere con la suspensión de disco.

 *Quote:*   

> Respecto a la alimentación, segura que te fías más de tu fuente de alimentación que la del cacharro usb.

 

En mi caso debo decir que disiento. Las fuentes internas caen como moscas en mi zona, por no decir que muchos equipos vienen montados con fuentes que no van precisamente sobradas para los requerimientos energéticos del equipo en cuestión, y que se quedan cortas cuando empezamos a añadir más hardware. Aún no he visto transformadores externos de carcasas USB que se hayan quemado, pero si muchas fuentes ATX (y también de las antiguas AT, aunque por norma general eran bastante más duras).

Es un dato méramente estadístico mi experiencia, que bien podrías ser distinta a la norma general.

Por supuesto que hay fuentes y fuentes, pero (siendo también francos, como tú dices) las fuentes de alimentación de la mayoría de equipos que venden ensamblados dejan bastante que desear.

 *Quote:*   

> Aunque es cierto que ya son muchos los que usan SAI, con un SAI este punto no tiene sentido.

 

Yo por contra solo usaría un disco interno para backups si cuento con un SAI. Si no, uno externo con transformador de corriente propio.

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## agdg

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Por contra, un disco interno se enciende siempre (al margen de que a los cinco minutos entre en suspensión), aunque no se vaya a usar. Uno externo no. Aquí influye -como dije antes- el tipo de usuario y sus capacidades de orden y organización. 

 

El disco usb también se enciende siempre que se enciende el PC, salvo que lo apagues desde el botón. En cualquier caso si la idea es solo usarlo de forma puntual, con no meterlo en el fstab listo. Cuando lo necesites tan solo hay que montarlo.

Pero desde mi punto de vista es una tontería ¿cuantos discos duros, de menos de 8 años, se os han ido? En lo que me toca, solo se me ha ido un HDD (IDE 400GB) bastante viejo; y el SATA de 200GB que ha comenzado a fallar (el reporte que pegue un poco más arriba). Los discos, según mi experiencia, tienen una vida media de 50.000 horas de funcionamiento (según los fabricantes más de 100.000); y eso es mucho tiempo: 5 años sin parar y que curiosamente coincide con la garantía que da Seagate a su gama Barracuda (la más económica). Y hablamos de funcionamiento continuo, en un PC de sobremesa se necesitarán muchos más para sobrepasar las espectativas de vida de un disco.Eso no significa que el disco no te pueda salir malo, y en menos de 2-3 años se averíe; pero es la excepción y no la regla.

Además hay que tener en cuenta que lo peor que le puede pasar a un HDD es que sea movido mientras esta en funcionamiento. Dentro del PC difícilmente se va a mover. En la mesa, nosotros mismos, o alguien podría cogerlo mientras aun esta girando el disco. Es muy común ver reproductores multimedias con fallos mecánicos del HDD, el ruido toc toc toc es inconfundible.

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Las fuentes internas caen como moscas en mi zona, por no decir que muchos equipos vienen montados con fuentes que no van precisamente sobradas para los requerimientos energéticos del equipo en cuestión, y que se quedan cortas cuando empezamos a añadir más hardware. Aún no he visto transformadores externos de carcasas USB que se hayan quemado, pero si muchas fuentes ATX (y también de las antiguas AT, aunque por norma general eran bastante más duras).

 

Es cierto que en muchos casos los ordenadores exceden las especificaciones de la fuente. Aunque creo que este no es el caso.

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Por supuesto que hay fuentes y fuentes, pero (siendo también francos, como tú dices) las fuentes de alimentación de la mayoría de equipos que venden ensamblados dejan bastante que desear.

 

amen

Una buena fuente; y más aun un SAI, son imprescindibles para garantizar la vida de todo tu PC.

En cualquier caso, si queremos seguridad, eso tan solo lo puede proporcionar "una palabra": RAID. Comprar un disco, y dentro de un año, o cuando se pueda, comprar otro igual y montar un RAID1. Y si nos podemos hacer de algún disco más, un RAID5.

----------

## opotonil

Ya que sale el tema... Estaba pensando en montar un RAID, pero no me termino de decidir si RAID1 o RAID5 para montar este ultimo tendria que comprar otro HD ya que ahora mismo solo dispongo de 2.

El HD contiene el sistema, algunos datos personales y un par de maquinas virtuales. Por lo que entiendo RAID1 mejora la velocidad de lectura (al disponer de los mismos datos en 2 HD distintos lee del menos ocupado) mientras que mantiene la misma velocidad de escritura. Mientras que en RAID5 puede mejorar la velocidad de lectura (si coincide que los datos requeridos estan en el disco menos ocupado) pero en cuanto a velocidad de escritura no se si la mantiene o la reduce al tener que generar la informacion de paridad (creo que se llama) y bueno la ventaja fundamental es que no se reduce la capacidad de almacenamiento a la mitad como con RAID1.

¿Son acertados los razonamientos anteriores o he dicho muchas barbaridades?

Gracias y salu2.

----------

## agdg

Es correcto. 

RAID1 = Aumenta la velocidad de lectura. N discos == N/2 espacio libre.

RAID5 = Aumenta la velocidad de lectura y escritura. N disco == N-1 espacio libre.

Aunque el RAID5 debe calcular los datos de paridad, la parte más lenta siempre son los HDD. De hecho si montas un RAID, hazlo por softraid salvo que te gaste un dineral en una tarjeta raid en condiciones. Los raid integrados en las placas base (fakeraid) son bastante lentos.

Lo más seguro es un RAID10 (1+0), pero se malgasta demasiado espacio. El RAID5 es lo más normal y como dices, tan solo se pierde el espacio de un disco.

----------

## opotonil

Pensaba montar el RAID por hardware, el equipo en cuestion es un HP Proliant ML150 G5 que integra una controladora RAID SATA SMART 5xxx no se que tal es pero bueno espero que decente. No se si la conoces o has utilizado, de ser asi ¿es decente tal y como espero?

Gracias y salu2.

----------

## agdg

La verdad es que no te puedo ayudar mucho opotonil. Lo mejor es que busques información sobre tu controladora raid. Aunque como te comento, normalmente las controladoras RAID que integran no suelen ser muy buenas.

Además existe un handicap de usar una controladora raid por hardware. Imagina que la placa base muere, tendrás que buscar una controladora compatible para poder acceder al raid. Con un raid software solo tendrás que pinchar el array de discos en otro server y montar el raid.

Mi consejo, busca información. Seguramente mucha gente tenga un Proliant M150. Intenta aprender de sus experiencias. Y ante la duda: un softraid.

----------

